# UWELL NUNCHAKU vs ISTICK PICO 25



## Fog-e (25/6/18)

I use a Serpent SMM tank and wondered which of the above batteries would be the best choice and why?
thanks


----------



## Stosta (25/6/18)

Fog-e said:


> I use a Serpent SMM tank and wondered which of the above batteries would be the best choice and why?
> thanks


Personally I would go for the Pico based on nothing else except a proven track record. I know very little about the Nunchaku.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/6/18)

Sheldon from The Vapery Cape Town had a Nunchucku a few weeks ago and man what a device! A stick mod that uses an 18650 battery, temp and bypass mods with adjustable wattage. It's solid in feel and use. If I were in the market; Nunchucku, no question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Sheldon from The Vapery Cape Town had a Nunchucku a few weeks ago and man what a device! A stick mod that uses an 18650 battery, temp and bypass mods with adjustable wattage. It's solid in feel and use. If I were in the market; Nunchucku, no question.


Damn... Now I want one and I wasn't even thinking about it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Damn... Now I want one and I wasn't even thinking about it.



I don't need one, but it's so good that I really, really want one.

This renders most single (and some dual) battery box-mods utterly pointless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (25/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Personally I would go for the Pico based on nothing else except a proven track record. I know very little about the Nunchaku.


thank you - I was also thinking along those lines but heard good reviews on the Nunchaku so thought I would see what others would do


----------



## Fog-e (25/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Sheldon from The Vapery Cape Town had a Nunchucku a few weeks ago and man what a device! A stick mod that uses an 18650 battery, temp and bypass mods with adjustable wattage. It's solid in feel and use. If I were in the market; Nunchucku, no question.


Thank you, sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Damn... Now I want one and I wasn't even thinking about it.



@Stosta - check this out



Look at that little display.
Wow, imagine having this a few years ago - when all we had was the SVD - that went up to about 11 or 12 watts.

Here's the product page on the Uwell site
https://mall.myuwell.com/products/nunchaku-mod?variant=1864294137866

Looks great. Now I actually wouldnt mind one....
hehe

PS - thanks for starting this thread @Fog-e

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/6/18)

What about a device that takes a single 21700? Like the Pico 21700?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (26/6/18)

The nunchaku is a heavy little beast though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> What about a device that takes a single 21700? Like the Pico 21700?



Find us one @Kalashnikov !


----------

